# was robbed and assaulted by a lyft passenger-then fired as a driver!



## Samuel ad (Oct 30, 2016)

really! my car was damaged, some cash stolen, my car stolen (and then returned) . I gave lyft all my details on what happened. -two days later i was fired!

how can i appeal the decision?

best!

samuel


----------



## Matt Greentrees (May 5, 2017)

How bout some details


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

1. did you file a police report?

2. you can be tired at any time, for any reason (or for no reason) cuz you're a contractor. your best hope is that there is some obscure state law that covers your circumstances. Go find a "legal aid office" nearby. Ask them. It'll be free.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Any lawyer who knows what they're doing will give a free consult to determine if there's money to be had. That's why they hung their shingle out, to find lawsuits and legal actions that will bring them riches.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

My friend got a tiny scratch on the back of the bumber, they deactivated him.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> My friend got a tiny scratch on the back of the bumber, they deactivated him.


My sister's, boyfriend's, step-mother's, neighbor knows a guy whose cousin got deactivated because there was mud on the tires.

true story


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> My friend got a tiny scratch on the back of the bumber, they deactivated him.


sure, that is his story


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It's funny until it happens to you .


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

unPat said:


> It's funny until it happens to you .


it is not funny but the details are somewhat too vague - wish the OP would give a few more details

we all have to be really really careful
dashcams can help, but when weird stuff happens we have to be alert and figure things out fast

strangely it seems that too many of these heavy attacks on drivers seem to happen in FL more than in other states


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Having been through a deactivation under similar circumstances (my passenger caused my vehicle to get damaged by bullets), it is likely not a permanent deactivation. Asher from Trust and Safety will likely reach out to you. Every time I deal with them, which unfortunately is more often than I would like because passengers make up stories that I can disprove with my dashcam records, I usually end up interacting with Asher.

I called and dealt with the cops, swept up the broken glass, finished the trip (don't laugh too hard), called it in on critical response, got deactivated, got my car fixed, sent in pictures, got reactivated.

Since then, dashcam is on at least 30 seconds before pickup. I am also more liberal about canceling rides where I sense trouble.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Wiseleo said:


> Having been through a deactivation under similar circumstances (*my passenger caused my vehicle to get damaged by bullets*), it is likely not a permanent deactivation. Asher from Trust and Safety will likely reach out to you. Every time I deal with them, which unfortunately is more often than I would like because passengers make up stories that I can disprove with my dashcam records, I usually end up interacting with Asher.
> 
> I called and dealt with the cops, swept up the broken glass, finished the trip (don't laugh too hard), called it in on critical response, got deactivated, got my car fixed, sent in pictures, got reactivated.
> 
> Since then, dashcam is on at least 30 seconds before pickup. I am also more liberal about canceling rides where I sense trouble.


*BULLETS* - Now THAT is impressive! 
I thought having things thrown at my pax in my car was bad (I booted him out and started to call the cops).


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Bullets! I'd be done!


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Any lawyer who knows what they're doing will give a free consult to determine if there's money to be had. That's why they hung their shingle out, to find lawsuits and legal actions that will bring them riches.


Half of all lawyers are below median in quality  Legal aid cuz they won't be sleazy, money-grubbing about it. And they tend to know their stuff versus the potluck you get if you take someone's recommendation or pick a random lawyer.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Wiseleo said:


> Having been through a deactivation under similar circumstances (my passenger caused my vehicle to get damaged by bullets), it is likely not a permanent deactivation. Asher from Trust and Safety will likely reach out to you. Every time I deal with them, which unfortunately is more often than I would like because passengers make up stories that I can disprove with my dashcam records, I usually end up interacting with Asher.
> 
> I called and dealt with the cops, swept up the broken glass, finished the trip (don't laugh too hard), called it in on critical response, got deactivated, got my car fixed, sent in pictures, got reactivated.
> 
> Since then, dashcam is on at least 30 seconds before pickup. I am also more liberal about canceling rides where I sense trouble.


I'm curious what the logic is behind deactivating you when this happens, though. "I got robbed/shot at/car stolen!" "Wow so sorry to hear that! We're going to deactivate your account until we can verify all of that though." Or are they saying we don't want you picking up riders with a car riddled with bullet holes?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Bullets! I'd be done!


Bullets aren't all that rare in east Oakland. Iv heard and seen shootouts twice. And been driving a year. There is a reason Ganglang USA features episodes in CA all the time.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

leroy jenkins said:


> Half of all lawyers are below median in quality  Legal aid cuz they won't be sleazy, money-grubbing about it. And they tend to know their stuff versus the potluck you get if you take someone's recommendation or pick a random lawyer.


I picked up a lawyer once going with his brother to a ball game . His client called informing him that he is in jail. Lawyer told him that he is going to a ball game and he won't do anything till Monday ( it was Friday night).
Gave his client couple of advices like to calm down and read a book I believe.
Must be a free lawyer maybe ?


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

7Miles said:


> I picked up a lawyer once going with his brother to a ball game . His client called informing him that he is in jail. Lawyer told him that he is going to a ball game and he won't do anything till Monday ( it was Friday night).
> Gave his client couple of advices like to calm down and read a book I believe.
> Must be a free lawyer maybe ?


Or the lawyer knew the person didn't have money to do anything (their are lawyers who do credit checks before accepting clients).


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Samuel ad said:


> really! my car was damaged, some cash stolen, my car stolen (and then returned) . I gave lyft all my details on what happened. -two days later i was fired!
> 
> how can i appeal the decision?
> 
> ...


Can you provide more details???



Wiseleo said:


> Having been through a deactivation under similar circumstances (my passenger caused my vehicle to get damaged by bullets), it is likely not a permanent deactivation. Asher from Trust and Safety will likely reach out to you. Every time I deal with them, which unfortunately is more often than I would like because passengers make up stories that I can disprove with my dashcam records, I usually end up interacting with Asher.
> 
> I called and dealt with the cops, swept up the broken glass, finished the trip (don't laugh too hard), called it in on critical response, got deactivated, got my car fixed, sent in pictures, got reactivated.
> 
> Since then, dashcam is on at least 30 seconds before pickup. I am also more liberal about canceling rides where I sense trouble.


How did the dash cam help you?


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you provide more details???
> 
> How did the dash cam help you?


The dash cam gives me ability to say "I have the entire ride recorded on video with GPS and speed stamps and with full audio of everything my passenger said during that ride.". At the beginning of my rides I do a safety briefing that includes "by continuing this ride you agree to be audio and video recorded" and that is audible in the video.

They have not requested to see those videos, but I have them available. Saved three videos today in case I need them. Had two passengers on crutches, on the same line ride, whom I unwittingly asked to walk to a legal pickup spot (I refuse to double park in congested areas and to pickup in red zones). I felt like a total jerk after seeing the crutches.

However... Why the f--- is someone on crutches requesting Line?! Those things are cumbersome to fit in a normal car. I have a minivan and so that did not cross my mind until too late.

Another ride had a passenger acting agitated when I arrived near the final drop off location and attempted to exit my vehicle before I parked it. I advised him we were still a few houses from the destination entered in the app and that the doors were automatically locked until manually unlocked by the driver. 3-starred him (or rather his mom) with a detailed description and mentioned I have video of the incident. Now, because it was his mom who ordered the ride I probably will not have to deal with that nonsense, but just in case I do have the evidence of him being verbally abusive.

I recommend the MiVue 320 by Magellan. Plug in to start recording. Unplug to stop. Records about 16 hours on a 64Gb microSD card. Overwrites old recordings automatically. I tried many cams and like this one. Also has a handy database of red light and speed cameras built in. I plug it in as soon as I am on the pickup block or sooner.


----------

